# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Wow! has anyone ever used Androderm??

## PetrX

Well, As I discussed in my previous thread, i decided to try the patches since Im curious to see if they even work (yes I was skeptical) , I heard about the rash blister ect.. So Ive been on it for 3 days now and all of a sudden I can sleep alot better, have more energy , alittle nausea in the mornings , so me and my dr decided to run tests this morning and my testosterone went from 442 to 784 in just 3 days .. Im using a 2 mg + 4 mg patch.. My dr isn't very familiar ( as VA facilities dont really put too much care into testosterone and trt ect) but he said its working for me so hes giving me a 6 month supply for 6 mg a day. When taking of the patches, i do notice a little redness but no itching or burning, but I do place some lotion on it after and its gone within an 1 hr or so.. Has anyone ever tried Androderm?? and if so , do results start tanking after a couple of weeks or months ?? Ive heard negatives about it but mostly about the irritation of the skin, blistering, ect . Is it normal for Androderm to show results so soon?? My dr is asking his patients on how they are feeling while on Androderm and he suggested I ask around as well , that way we can help other vets that get pretty much kicked to the curve if they are lucky enough to even get the shot once a month. thanx

----------


## HRTstudent

It's important to get checked up on in a month or so. 

When you first start TRT your body still makes T so you are highest at the start. After about 2 weeks your testes will produce far less than they are now.

This is the art of fine tuning. Glad it's going well for you.

----------


## PetrX

> It's important to get checked up on in a month or so. 
> 
> When you first start TRT your body still makes T so you are highest at the start. After about 2 weeks your testes will produce far less than they are now.
> 
> This is the art of fine tuning. Glad it's going well for you.


Very true, we were discussing the possibility of this situation arising. I'm checking my levels and other stuff every week since I have the privilege and resources to draw my own blood and have a lab ready with my results by the next morning. Im curios to see what happens with the next 2-3 weeks.. Hopefully nothing to severe lol

----------


## jnewton86

I was on androderm for several years, now on androgel . Androderm works but I'll take androgel any day over the patches. My issue with the patches is over time they have left scars on my body from repetitive use, they itch, and you basically cant do any water activities or you'll find it floating in the water some where. 

My endo started me on the patches, then the packets, and now the pump. Currently on Androgel 1.62% and love it.

----------


## PetrX

> I was on androderm for several years, now on androgel . Androderm works but I'll take androgel any day over the patches. My issue with the patches is over time they have left scars on my body from repetitive use, they itch, and you basically cant do any water activities or you'll find it floating in the water some where. 
> 
> My endo started me on the patches, then the packets, and now the pump. Currently on Androgel 1.62% and love it.


Yea that was my main concern , the itching and it slipping off when sweating...but this week , I was in the gym 5 days and did 3 hrs of basketball and worked out and to my surprise the patches ( I use a 4 mg and a 2 mg) stayed on..and no itching or blistering at all.. but I do shower 1-2 times a day, and I clean the site with alcohol before applying the patch and when I remove it I apply a little cream and I don't have any marks at all..I also use a different site each day ..I'm going to have another test done in 2 weeks and see what the numbers are, if they are up to my expectations then I will stay on the patch..if not I will switch to sub q injections

----------


## testytim

i was on patches for 5yrs... 5mg. man ate the skin off my arms still have scares i really could not get my numbers over 230s morning ckeck. switched over to testim. i feel it works better.. b/w next week.. been on 2 tubes. last check on 1.5 tubes i was at 300mg.that's better then i was at any time on the patch. GOOD luck....

----------


## PetrX

> i was on patches for 5yrs... 5mg. man ate the skin off my arms still have scares i really could not get my numbers over 230s morning ckeck. switched over to testim. i feel it works better.. b/w next week.. been on 2 tubes. last check on 1.5 tubes i was at 300mg.that's better then i was at any time on the patch. GOOD luck....


5 mg and never got over 230?? man thats horrid. I will have my levels checked in 2 weeks or so and if I dont have my numbers at 650-850, then im switching to test E at 70 or 80 mg a week to start via sub Q EOD. I just was curious to see if the patches work or not.

----------


## PetrX

Just a quick up date, androderm is ****** garbage!! I checked my tests at the hospital on my lunch break and it was at 264!! That was at 6 mg a day..so me and the dr decided to switch to test enanthate 100 mg a week to start and see if I can hit that 700-850 range. Androderm= garbage

----------


## GFA

Was your test 442 pre TRT? Maybe you should reconsider TRT since this is for life. 442 is not that low and is considered in range. Stress and other factors can bring your test levels down. Adding test is going to shut your HPTA and will be difficult to restart after an extended period.

----------


## PetrX

My first test for testosterone was 216 , then went to 442 and before the day of the patch it was 340..my free test is at barely at the minimum..I was just tired of feeling fatigued all the time, the mood swings, hard time sleeping, ect.. the patches were working great the first week or 2 , but like I was warned , the testicles will shut down then ill see if the patches at 6 mg is enough on its own..yesterdays test showed its not haha dr said I could try 10 mg a day, I rather try the injections next and see if I can reach that 700-850 range..ill be injecting 100 a week subq not I'M and see what those results yield..being diabetic, I can't afford to have low testosterone , the less test I have the harder it is for me to burn sugar therefore needing more insulin ..plus I've been curious to see the diff between subq vs I'M lol

----------

